# What is this? Where do I get another one?



## danford1 (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm working on someones 66 Tempest convertible with factory A/C.
While installing an engine, I snapped the end of this off. It looks to be a big vacuum motor but I'm not familiar with this. I guess the more important question is where can I get another one and how much are they? Sure, it can probably be glued, but how long will that last? I'd rather just fix it the right way and replace it.
How easy/hard is it to replace?
Here is a couple pics of it.
Thanks
Danford1








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/D...0DR&order_number_e=NDIyMjA4MQ==
&web_access=Y
Vacuum control for the a/c doors. I think you need to take out the glove box and go thru a small opening in the firewall to get at the back of it.


----------



## danford1 (Nov 15, 2016)

Thank you. I'll look behind the glove box. 
Thanks for the link too!

Danford1


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

IIRC, you will not be able to access without removing case.


----------



## danford1 (Nov 15, 2016)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> IIRC, you will not be able to access without removing case.



Is that Only the case part that is under the hood?
Would I also have to remove the inside the car "stuff" ?

Danford1


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

After posting I started thinking about this, Last AC car that came through was a long time ago and was all apart.
I just don't recall enough space in the compartment to access the backside of the diaphragm. So I went over to the garage to see if I could see this on the '66, using a scope I stuck it up through the upper slot in the glove box liner and could see a small access point (see image) 
I'm just not sure it would be enough, so for the cost of your time to remove the liner I would say it's worth a closer look. 

If it is not enough then the bay side case need to be removed, 
this will will give you full access to the two nut as well as the spring connection for the door.
After you have it out you can use 3M strip caulk to re-seal the case to firewall if needed.


----------



## danford1 (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks I ordered the part from Ames. I had to pull the engine again and while it was out I climbed in the compartment and proceeded to remove the case cover. What a pain in the but.
There are nuts that would be impossible to get to with the engine in. It looks like to get at some of them you have to pull the fender and wheel well. Or, does the wheel well come out easily without pulling the fender? I got a few off but ran out of time today.

Danford1


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

If you can, pull the fender and wheel well and look inside the a/c evap. My a/c didn't work very well until an old mechanic pulled the fender and wheel well and got a look at the evap. Fins were all clogged with debris.


----------



## danford1 (Nov 15, 2016)

I received the new part from Ames. It was a bastard but I got the big cover off and installed the new part. Thanks for the help. I appreciate it.

Danford1


----------

